# 6 month old female - very strong smelling urine?



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

We have noticed in the last couple of weeks that Tessa's pee smells VERY strong.

She has been housetrained since about a week after we got her (she only ever peed in the house twice), but for some reason the other night she peed in our livingroom. We cleaned it up with some Arm & Hammer pet stain/odour remover (which we used the other times and it worked great), but we could still smell the pee. We then mopped the floor with BLEACH and it STILL smells like pee. She peed on the hardwood floors all three times.... we don't really understand why the latest time it smells so bad and won't wash away.

We also notice that she smells very strongly like urine. We gave her a bath the other day because she reaked, but the very next day she was stinking like pee again.

Is this something that happens when they get close to their first heat? I'm not really sure why else it would all of a sudden smell so bad. Do female dogs "spray?" We have other pets (cats) and I wonder if maybe that's what she's doing?

It has been about a week since she peed in our livingroom and after cleaning it 3 times now (with different products) we can still smell the pee in there. Agh!

Any ideas as to why her pee smells so bad all of a sudden???


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

A urinary tract infection (UTI) can change the smell of the urine. If she has one, she could also be leaking a few drops here and there on herself, resulting in her smelling like pee. Did you notice any other signs that can signal a UTI ? Straining to pee, peeing in small quantities but often, drinking more, cloudy urine ?

I have no idea if it can or not be related to an oncoming heat but a vet visit (or bringing a pee sample to the vet for analysis) could give you a definite answer on the UTI possibility.


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Thalie said:


> A urinary tract infection (UTI) can change the smell of the urine. If she has one, she could also be leaking a few drops here and there on herself, resulting in her smelling like pee. Did you notice any other signs that can signal a UTI ? Straining to pee, peeing in small quantities but often, drinking more, cloudy urine ?
> 
> I have no idea if it can or not be related to an oncoming heat but a vet visit (or bringing a pee sample to the vet for analysis) could give you a definite answer on the UTI possibility.


I thought that that might be what it is, but she doesn't seem to be peeing very often. We usually put her out to pee at least every hour, and most times she won't even go. If she does have a UTI I guess it would be painful for her to pee though, so maybe that's why she doesn't want to go?

She has been out of her crate at night for about a month now and she goes 8+ hours a night without peeing in the house (with the exception of that one night the other day). If she had a UTI she would probably be peeing a lot more often, wouldn't she?

Our vet is coming to town next week so I guess I will try to get a sample of her pee between now and then and find out what's really going on!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AshleyR said:


> I thought that that might be what it is, but she doesn't seem to be peeing very often. We usually put her out to pee at least every hour, and most times she won't even go. If she does have a UTI I guess it would be painful for her to pee though, so maybe that's why she doesn't want to go?
> 
> She has been out of her crate at night for about a month now and she goes 8+ hours a night without peeing in the house (with the exception of that one night the other day). If she had a UTI she would probably be peeing a lot more often, wouldn't she?
> 
> Our vet is coming to town next week so I guess I will try to get a sample of her pee between now and then and find out what's really going on!


 
Very strong smelling urine usually means that it is concentrated, because the system is not flushing out properly. This also can mean that she is dehydrated. Is she drinking? A season can change the smell of the urine, but usually it is an odor apart from the "normal" smell of urine - it smells "musky". 
If this were a UTI, she would be urinating small amounts, frequently, and also may be thirsty. What is her water intake like?


----------

